
A glacier the size of Fla is on track to change the course of human civilization - howard941
https://www.alternet.org/2019/04/a-glacier-the-size-of-florida-is-on-track-to-change-the-course-of-human-civilization/
======
pytyper2
"It reportedly has an area the size of two-thirds of a Manhattan and, it as
tall as a ten story building, at 1000 feet." \- I don't understand this
sentence.

~~~
elliottkember
Wikipedia confirms 1000 feet, so they must have meant "a hundred-story"
building. "a Manhattan" is a typographical error.

